# Nicotinamide-riboside transforms muscle cells into super muscle cells



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2016)

Muscles cells expend more energy and burn more fat when supplemented by the vitamin B3 analogue nicotinamide-riboside. This is suggested by an animal study that researchers at the Ecole Polytechnique Federale de Lausanne in Switzerland published in Cell Metabolism. According to that study, nicotinamide-riboside is not only a potential slimming aid, but may also be

*Read More...*


----------

